# moving ledge the saltie in his new encloser



## adelherper (Dec 27, 2011)

solast tues i moved my saltie from his inside tank to outside encloser which was a lot of fun and i learned they can jump quite high when u take your eye off them for two seconds hahaball in all it went nice and smooth he has eaten few times and seems quite happy(well as happy as a saltie can be haha) ill post few piks of the move shortly when i get to work


----------



## Pado2087 (Dec 27, 2011)

wanna see those photos man !


----------



## JAS101 (Dec 27, 2011)

Pado2087 said:


> wanna see those photos man !


same here


----------



## adelherper (Dec 27, 2011)

here is few pics


----------



## smithson (Dec 27, 2011)

Holy [email protected]$t look at them choppers
Nice pics keep them comein


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow! He's beautiful. what is it that you keep him in? a big water tank?


----------



## adelherper (Dec 28, 2011)

hey thanks for comments at moment he is in a rain water tank that is 6ft in diamiter and bout 4.5ft high


----------



## crocodile_dan (Dec 28, 2011)

haha gorgeous boy


----------



## JungleGuy (Dec 28, 2011)

That's awesome! I wish I could have a saltie, how old is he?


----------



## adelherper (Dec 28, 2011)

he is nearly 4 years old i belive i got him of a mate when he moved to brisbane

he has heaps nice yellow on him but its hard to get good photo of it


----------



## JungleGuy (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah he looks pretty sweet, really wish qld allowed us to keep them but o well.


----------



## Wonder_Woma (Dec 28, 2011)

I know what the other half is going to say when he gets home and sees this also... lol "See....... Now can we get one?!" lol


----------



## JAS101 (Dec 28, 2011)

nice , what state are u in? are u heating the water ?


----------



## adelherper (Dec 28, 2011)

sure am heating it i have couple water heaters a red spotlight and i cover the tank at night to keep warmth in 
in winter ill move him in my garage


----------



## JAS101 (Dec 28, 2011)

adelherper said:


> sure am heating it i have couple water heaters a red spotlight and i cover the tank at night to keep warmth in
> in winter ill move him in my garage


ahh yeah i have my old water tank ready for my freshie when it gets bigger .


----------



## dylan-rocks (Dec 28, 2011)

Could u post a pic of the new enclosure, so jelly


----------



## crocodile_dan (Dec 28, 2011)

He is just coming on to 3 years old. We got him as a yearling in Jan 2010 and he was 89cm total length.


----------



## adelherper (Dec 29, 2011)

there we go like dan said he is nearly 3 haha i was a year off
ill post more pics of tank todat when i get home from work


----------



## klinic (Feb 6, 2012)

Where does one even get a Saltwater Crocodile? I'm in Queensland at the moment, but I have been passionately in love with Crocs since I was two or three. Might see if I can convince my girlfriend to move to another state with me so I can keep one. Or seventeen.


----------



## PythonLegs (Feb 6, 2012)

I wish salties didn't need to be licenced at all. Although this forum would get a lot quieter very quickly.


----------



## crocodile_dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Ledge was bred and raised for a year at a farm and then purchased through my old work (wildlife park) by me.




This is the same tank when set up on display at the park. Looks nice but not practical, it has a much better layout for animal and keeper now.


----------

